# Miracle Grow Fert



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone try this type of fert in their tank yet? the local pet store kinda close down now I can only get stuff from online or from HD. If this works I wont have to order online and wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Qwertus,

Here is a thread that might help you. I personally would not, although it works fine in my garden.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I use jobes plant food spikes cut them up in little pieces and stuck down in the sub. Have not lost any fish or shrimp from them


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I would only recommend Miracle Gro to advanced users, you would have to cap it with a sand substrate to keep it out of your water column. If that happens you will get a massive algae bloom and even with a cap if you disturb it during cleaning or planting the same thing happens.

What I would recommend is that you go to a local orchard or landscaping supply store and pick up a few bags of non-fertilized top-soil which will be the 'real' stuff not the pine bark you get from Home Depot, Lowes, Wal-Mart, etc plus it will be allot cheaper than any of those stores.

You will still need to cap it with a cheap sand (like pool filter sand) but you won't get algae blooms from it just slightly muddy water for a few hours.

- Brad


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I dont use the normal mirical gro soil i use the organic. As for using the blue stuff for ferts i have no idea. Like i said b4 i use job es plantfood spikes with no bad effects on fish or shrimp


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I obviously wont use anywhere near the amount directed on the bag. How much did you use in your tanks for those of you who are using it.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Don't do it, from some one had done it... hee hee You would easily get BBA as it just have too much PO4 which land plants need.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Try the jobes spikes i use one whole stick chopped up in a 10 gal with good affects and no animal loss


----------

